# Outdoor TV on post?



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Any ideas for an outdoor post to mount a tv? Thinking about something like this https://www.lowes.com/pd/Slipfence-Common-3-in-x-3-in-x-8-ft-Actual-3-in-x-3-in-x-8-ft-Slipfence-Post-Kit-Black-Aluminum-Wood-Fence-Universal-Post/1000377813 put in the ground with some cement, I'm trying to find a mount that could attach to hold the TV. I would bring the TV in and take out and hang when we use it. Anyone done anything like this before?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I haven't but now you have me thinking...

I used this mount in a situation where I needed the mount to be limited to 1 stud.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08HQZ1N6M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I would think it would work well on that post you showed since it is wider than a wood stud..

The other thing I would consider doing is not sinking the post directly into the concrete, but instead make a hole you could securely slip the post into. This would allow you to remove the post and mount for off season storage.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Just get a cover from amazon. I have a regular 55" amd it's out for 8 months no issues


----------

